# Chocolate tone , how to edit



## thedwight (Aug 20, 2016)

Hello ,

I came across these pictures and I really like the editing style. They all got a "chocolate tone" , it's hard to describe. I tried obtaining this effect with lightroom ( i'm not a beginner) . Does anyone got any tips how to achieve this look ? Especially the shadows are very brown , also the lips aren't really saturated ( that I don't like).

Please help ,

Thank you very much for your time.

Facebook


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Aug 21, 2016)

Hi thedwight, welcome to the forum!

Since you came across these photos, rather than owning the copyright yourself, we've had to remove them from your post. You're welcome to link to the page where you found them though.

For brown tone shadows, you could start by playing with the split toning panel.


----------



## thedwight (Aug 21, 2016)

My bad , I uploaded the link in the post .
I tried different things in split toning but can't seem to find which colors I need to balance. People gave me tips of using more magenta in the shadows but still no good result.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Aug 22, 2016)

Silly question... have you thought about asking the photographer?


----------



## thedwight (Aug 23, 2016)

I'm not thinking that photographers will tell their presets/workflow.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Aug 23, 2016)

If you don't ask, he will definitely not tell you.


----------



## Jimmsp (Aug 23, 2016)

While I don't have a real good shot of my own to try to duplicate what he did; I did find a reasonable close fit by using Topaz Restyle, and in their portrait presets there is something called Chocolate Warmth. By playing with a few of their sliders, I can get somewhat  close. There are other presets that you can try and modify as well.


----------



## thedwight (Aug 23, 2016)

Thank you Jimmsp for a real good tip. I will look into it.
@ Johanelzenga ...It's better not to respond if you have nothing to say.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Aug 23, 2016)

I did have a point, and you're still not getting it. Ask the photographer, for crying out loud! What is the worse that can happen? That he says no... Lots of people sell presets. Maybe he's willing to do that too. Or are you only interested in freebees and do we need to provide them?


----------



## thedwight (Aug 23, 2016)

Hey Jimmysp , can you share the picture you edited ? Just downloaded topaz , never used the program before , I'm trying out the sliders/ preset as we speak.


----------



## Jimmsp (Aug 24, 2016)

thedwight said:


> Hey Jimmysp , can you share the picture you edited ? Just downloaded topaz , never used the program before , I'm trying out the sliders/ preset as we speak.



I have already tossed it. However, I'll try one later tonight my time.
Anyway, I am not an expert with Retouch. I use it in a layer in Photoshop, enhance some of the colors, and often blend it with the starting photo to get something more along what I wanted and like.
I find it much more versatile than PS by itself.


----------

